# Whey gives me gass?



## Itburnstopee (Mar 31, 2015)

I've been taking Cellucor for a few months now and have had no problems with. I love taking because it tastes amazing. A few weeks ago I started to get a little gassy and then last week I started getting explosive shits four times a day. My family says it's the protein and I stopped using it to prove them wrong because they don't know anything and had nothing to constitute their statements. Well the horrible shits and gass stopped like two days after I stopped and the week was great as far as gassy bowels go. I just took my new Cellucor which I just bought this morning an am in agony in my campus library. Please help I can't just let it rip people are studying all around lol. Seriously though, is this normal? Should I just try harder to get my protein from food? I don't mind eating extra calories if I have to and actually could use it because I've gotten quite skinny lately.
Also I'm still new to all this, how exactly should I bulk? If I ate a ton of chicken and peanut butter (in addition to the other stuff I need) would this be a sufficient bulk? Like what if I went to 2500 cals each day on this from my normal 1900-2000?


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 31, 2015)

Have you tried switching brands.


----------



## mickems (Mar 31, 2015)

IMO nothing is better than food. sometimes you got to take protein powder because of time or work restraints but, you should make every attempt to eat whole foods whenever possible. Let it rip dude, who cares what they think, you're on the road of jackedness.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 31, 2015)

JAXNY said:


> Have you tried switching brands.



It's expensive and I hate to waste stuff. I could give it a shot but on the chance that I'm still gassy it could end up being a wheyste


----------



## mickems (Mar 31, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> It's expensive and I hate to waste stuff. I could give it a shot but on the chance that I'm still gassy it could end up being a wheyste



 Dymatize brand ISO 100 is hydrolyzed for better digestion.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 31, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> it could end up being a *wheyste*



I can't help but get the impression this entire thread was a setup for this joke.

Are you getting enough fiber?
Are you lactose intolerant?


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 31, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> I can't help but get the impression this entire thread was a setup for this joke.
> 
> Are you getting enough fiber?
> Are you lactose intolerant?



No it's not a joke I just can't help myself with making a joke/ pun in any situation. Sorry.

I don't think I'm lactose intolerant because I've been drinking milk my entire life without problems. Even during the week I stopped the whey most of my protein intake was from milk. My fiber may not be so good. I usually only get it if I have potato (usually only three I four times a week). Does lack of fiber really cause this type of stuff?


----------



## Joliver (Mar 31, 2015)

Usually, most people adapt and it's only a few days of noxious fumes.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 31, 2015)

Protein farts 




....what ever happened to that guy


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Do you have solid craps or diarrhea?
Ron makes a good point on the fiber, keep that up around 30-38 grams per day (reference) as it will help slow things down. Try and keep that spread out across the day as well (don't slam 38 grams in one sitting).
I use Cellucor as well by the way.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 31, 2015)

how many G's a day are you drinking???


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 31, 2015)

I love it when they get so smelly that the kids gage.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 31, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> Do you have solid craps or diarrhea?
> Ron makes a good point on the fiber, keep that up around 30-38 grams per day (reference) as it will help slow things down. Try and keep that spread out across the day as well (don't slam 38 grams in one sitting).
> I use Cellucor as well by the way.



At the risk of branding myself a weirdo.... I get up very early before class to bet traffic/ for my ride. I hate shitting in public more than anything so.... I have a huge cup of black coffee and it forces me to shit. It's usually a liquid solid mix.... But if I don't do that my craps are solid. Please don't take this as a joke. When I had the whey craps it was all liquid, almost clear actually.


----------



## trodizzle (Apr 1, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> At the risk of branding myself a weirdo.... I get up very early before class to bet traffic/ for my ride. I hate shitting in public more than anything so.... I have a huge cup of black coffee and it forces me to shit. It's usually a liquid solid mix.... But if I don't do that my craps are solid. Please don't take this as a joke. When I had the whey craps it was all liquid, almost clear actually.



Well lots of liquid protein like that coupled with a lack of fiber could cause what you describe. Do you monitor your fiber intake?


----------



## snake (Apr 1, 2015)

I think something else is going on. You were fine and now there's a problem? I'm not putting much stock in it being the protein. Wish I could do more but take a look in other places.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 1, 2015)

All undigested protein becomes gas and waste.  Your protein intake is too high.  Simple.


----------



## trodizzle (Apr 1, 2015)

Spongy said:


> All undigested protein becomes gas and waste.  Your protein intake is too high.  Simple.



Good point here.

OP, do you track your macros? If so, how many grams of protein/fat/carbs are you getting in per day?


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 1, 2015)

I monitor my macros but not accurately. I can estimate but that's not really good. Id say that protein is about 125-130g if I'm using the shakes. Without the shakes it's more like 80-100g. I stopped paying attention to fat some time ago, I just try not to have anything that I know is high in the unhealthy fats but will gladly eat anything with good fats. Carbs are probably like 350 but if I'm planning on running on a lift day it will be a little higher


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 1, 2015)

Doesn't sound then like you're getting an excessive amount of protein (130 grams). 

I started supplementing HCl (yep, hydrochloric acid) to aid digestion and its worked very well for me. Prior, I'd experience bloat and poor digestion whenever I ate a protein-rich meal. Afterwards, the bloat is largely gone and I'm digesting much better. Something to look into.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 1, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Doesn't sound then like you're getting an excessive amount of protein (130 grams).
> 
> I started supplementing HCl (yep, hydrochloric acid) to aid digestion and its worked very well for me. Prior, I'd experience bloat and poor digestion whenever I ate a protein-rich meal. Afterwards, the bloat is largely gone and I'm digesting much better. Something to look into.



I'm going to give it a try. thank you


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 11, 2015)

Update: haven't had whey since this thread, all protein has come from foods. Got sick again yesterday, was super fun because I was working. The only thing I did differently this week was I dead lifted yesterday since last Friday. Could I have overtrained? I only did like 2x5 and 3x3.


----------

